# Zeitraum: Arbeitstage zählen



## H2SO4 (27. Mai 2009)

Wie kann ich die von einen Zeitraum (zwei Date-Objekte) die Arbeitstage, also MO-FR, zählen?


----------



## faetzminator (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn du die Feiertage auslassen kannst/darfst/willst/musst, dann nimm doch einfach (anzahlTage * 5 / 7)


----------



## H2SO4 (27. Mai 2009)

Kann man die Feiertage denn auch raussortieren? Die sollen nämlich eigtl auch gezählt werden werden. (Wollte mich nur erst später mit befassen, klang etwas schwieriger =))


----------



## robertpic71 (27. Mai 2009)

Der User byto hat mal dazu etwas Code gepostet, siehe Post: http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/52121-calendar.html

/Robert


----------



## Landei (27. Mai 2009)

Ungetestet:

```
int wochentage = 0;
int feiertage = 0;
int wochenende = 0;
for(Date date = start; date = new Date(date.getTime() + 24*60*60*1000); date.compareTo(ende) <= 0) {
   if (date.getDay() % 7 == 0) {
       wochenende ++;
   } else if (istFeiertag(date)) {  //selber implementieren
       feiertage ++; 
   } else {
     wochentage++;
   }
}
```


----------



## H2SO4 (27. Mai 2009)

@robertpic71: Perfekt! Genau das habe ich gebraucht. Vielen Dank.


----------

